# Mahlkonig EK43LE Burrs



## EricC (Apr 25, 2011)

I decided to have a look at the burr set in the beast and at the same time check the radial play as per the "Goes all the way up to 11" thread here .....

Goes All The Way Up To 11

Anyway the carrier and breaker appear to be different to any of the previous pictures, not sure on the burrs themselves.

View attachment 17837
View attachment 17838
View attachment 17839
View attachment 17840
View attachment 17841


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Where's that steel cylinder from? And do you have a gasket that goes behind the adjustment dial?


----------



## EricC (Apr 25, 2011)

The steel cylinder fits on the shaft, it goes on before the burrs, there is no gasket behind the adjustment dial.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

View attachment 17843


Thought they were coming with one, that's interesting.


----------



## EricC (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes, I thought so too.

I have asked the question of coffee_omega , and for them in turn to ask Mahlkonig.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Interesting how different it is...

Thought it was just a cosmetic change with the feet.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Eric what's the question you'd directly ask mahlkoenig?

Is it just why it's different or?


----------



## EricC (Apr 25, 2011)

jlarkin,

No, i have asked coffee_omega to ask Mahlkonig about the red gasket.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Looks like they've teflon (?) coated the burr carrier to reduce retention? Other than than they look pretty similar to the old EK. Maybe they just made it black because it's coolerer.

That steel cylinder is there on mine old EK, it pushes against a spring inside the body that forces the burrs back when you coursen the grind setting.


----------



## EricC (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes, that was the first thing that i noticed, does feel quite slippy.

Good, yes i noticed that when i put everything back together i could feel the push of the spring.

BTW Thank you for the detailed pictures and description of how to set the radial position of the moveable burr in the carrier.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> Looks like they've teflon (?) coated the burr carrier to reduce retention? Other than than they look pretty similar to the old EK. Maybe they just made it black because it's coolerer.
> 
> That steel cylinder is there on mine old EK, it pushes against a spring inside the body that forces the burrs back when you coursen the grind setting.


Ours came from the same batch I think? Might double check inside mine but sure I don't have it - my augur seems longer


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

I don't recognise that steel cylinder either


----------



## EricC (Apr 25, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> Ours came from the same batch I think? Might double check inside mine but sure I don't have it - my augur seems longer


That is probably why there is no steel cylinder in yours as the auger is longer.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

There must be some reason behind having a shorter or longer augur though - Rob's got a new model with long, mine is old with long, Spence is old and short, you're new and short. Think everyone has coffee burrs too?


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> Ours came from the same batch I think? Might double check inside mine but sure I don't have it - my augur seems longer


It's there I can promise you, I had to clean mine as it had some crushed beans under it and it wasn't springing back. Never taken it fully out mind. If you take it the pre breaker then you can see it partially recessed into the back. If you push it then it's spring loaded. If you stick a vacuum cleaner hose over the shaft it will stuck the cylinder towards you. Just be careful not to let it come all the way out as it could damage the vacuum cleaner.

The newer pre breaker in the revised model I.e. the one Gary has, did have more turns on the coil I believe.


----------



## EricC (Apr 25, 2011)

My pre breaker / auger appears to be different in that the actual coil cross section is square and not round as in the other photographs i have seen.

It also appears to be one piece in with the shaft, IE a casting as opposed to being welded on, although this could just appear like this because it was "Teflon" coated afterwards.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

EricC said:


> My pre breaker / auger appears to be different in that the actual coil cross section is square and not round as in the other photographs i have seen.
> 
> It also appears to be one piece in with the shaft, IE a casting as opposed to being welded on, although this could just appear like this because it was "Teflon" coated afterwards.


If that's the case then my guess is that they integrated and squared it off to improve tolerances so that they can get closer to the bottom of the chamber where to beans enter, again to lower retention. When cleaning I find that there are usually small bean fragments in here, obviously not an issue really but every little helps.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> There must be some reason behind having a shorter or longer augur though - Rob's got a new model with long, mine is old with long, Spence is old and short, you're new and short. Think everyone has coffee burrs too?


Mine is old model. I can't see why they would change the length as it would need a redesign of the body to compensate. I would presume the lengths are all the same but there are different numbers of turns on the coil. I can't quite get my head around it but coil turns should be related to speed of delivery of beans into the burrs. You would presume that this would alter the grind profile in some way.

I know that John Gordon favored the Turkish burrs with a coffee pre breaker. Maybe they changed it based on tests/feedback.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?18852-EK-teardown-clean-up&highlight=anise

Actually the pre breaker might not be much longer. Is that ring around the shaft (LOL) you can see in some of the face on pics the bit EricC has removed?


----------



## EricC (Apr 25, 2011)

Looking at the pictures "garydyke1" posted I would agree with you, I think that it is just the number of turns that is different and lengths are actually the same.

I think that you have it spot on when you say that it is related to speed of delivery of beans into the burrs.

Looking into the grind chamber showing the stationary burr and the shaft.

View attachment 17862


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?18852-EK-teardown-clean-up&highlight=anise
> 
> Actually the pre breaker might not be much longer. Is that ring around the shaft (LOL) you can see in some of the face on pics the bit EricC has removed?


RE the ring around the shaft, then yes I think it is.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'll need to see if that bit comes off, in which case it might be similar


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Found it

  IMAG2982 by wjheenan, on Flickr


----------



## Keek (Jun 23, 2016)

Did you get an answer regarding the red foam gasket?? Does somebody know where to get this?


----------



## EricC (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes, the reply is shown below .........

" I think since its pre-launch mahlkonig have made some changes to it "


----------

